# Monark Built TANKLESS 5bar thread(Hawthorne Twin)



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2014)

Since there seem to be a few members here with these bikes, I thought I'd start a thread specifically for these strange & unique frames. I myself have 2, though one has been sold & on it's way out my garage very soon. Please feel free to post pics,info,ads,scans etc about these awesome bikes. Thanks!

Ad for one of the ways this frame was offered:


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2014)

Pic of my 1st bike before I purchased it:




Pics after if had been stripped of it's coveted "Piecrust" guard.

Pic while servicing bike at work:




Put together & ready for it's first ride:




In the garage after over a year of riding. Note correct stem & nice torpedo installed




Still no pie(crust) for me!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2014)

In the driveway with my gir'ls OG paint 4bar. Finally feels complete with a carrier & piecrust chainring/guard!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2014)

Another one that has since changed hands & been parted. Pics from Nick's for sale thread a while back.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2014)

Picked this up recently to replace Ugly Blue(Nicknamed that by fellow coworkers). Some paint loss, but complete, including the Streamline seat.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2014)

After servicing, some Flitz, wax, new tires & a better condition carrier in matching paint, here she is. Swapped out the delicate Streamline seat as not to further damage it. Hands down the smoothest, most comfortable rider I currently have on the road.


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 28, 2014)

Very nice looking bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah, sorry for the crappy pics, but I get home late. I do my best work in the dark anyway


----------



## Boris (Feb 28, 2014)

What a tough lookin' bike!


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 28, 2014)

great bikes!! the blue one cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 28, 2014)

My Hawthorne badged version, formerly owned by Nick, (his ebay pic in fact), possibly the parted out one.


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is my Hawthorne 5 bar. I've taken it apart and started the polishing process. It looks the paint is gonna shine pretty nicely once I'm done.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 1, 2014)

STRADALITE said:


> Here is my Hawthorne 5 bar. I've taken it apart and started the polishing process. It looks the paint is gonna shine pretty nicely once I'm done.
> 
> View attachment 140034




Yowsa thats rusty! Nice and complete though. Be sure to post up  some after pics. You're gonna love it when its all done. Awesome bikes!


----------



## kingfish254 (Mar 1, 2014)

Here is mine. It is the frame from Post #2.
I plan to use my frame for the Rat Rod Bikes Build Off #9 this Summer.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Links to other Monark TANKLESS 5 bar threads*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ecent-purchase-and-some-questions-help-needed

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?48295-5-Bar-Hawthorne

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18707-5-bar-hawthorne


----------



## bike (Mar 4, 2014)

*Tankless 5 bar guys in luck Saddle available*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54887-FS-Mens-Troxel-STREAMLINED-Saddle-like-TOOL-BOX


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Pics of other members bikes/projects*













One on ebay I missed out on a while back


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2014)

bike said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54887-FS-Mens-Troxel-STREAMLINED-Saddle-like-TOOL-BOX




Pricey parts on these bikes, but how often do these seats come up for sale?? Better snatch this one up

Speaking of, I have 2, yes 2 piecrust chainring/guards. Now that I have a complete OG bike, no need for them. PM if interested.


----------



## kingfish254 (May 8, 2014)

kingfish254 said:


> Here is mine. It is the frame from Post #2.
> I plan to use my frame for the Rat Rod Bikes Build Off #9 this Summer.
> View attachment 140144




I have started building out my Hawthorne Twin Bar (5 bar) for the Rat Rod Bikes Build Off #9.  The build name is starsNbars and it will have a custom made sandwiched girder springer fork.
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/in...-bar-with-sammich-girvin-girder-fork-☠.83243/


----------



## jpromo (May 8, 2014)

If anybody has one of these 9-hole racks in original blue paint, I'd be an interested buyer. All my searching suggests the same carrier was used on the Snyder 5-bars as well and I have me one.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2014)

jpromo said:


> If anybody has one of these 9-hole racks in original blue paint, I'd be an interested buyer. All my searching suggests the same carrier was used on the Snyder 5-bars as well and I have me one.




I believe I have a blue one on one of my Five Bar projects but I would need a trade for the exact same rack. V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (May 8, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe I have a blue one on one of my Five Bar projects but I would need a trade for the exact same rack. V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn; I'll keep that in mind while searching.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2015)

Guess I should bump this thread up with a few pics of my girl's '39 Monark 4bar. Equipped with the one-year only "pencil" springer. In all original paint with a few parts rechromed. Made the perfect Xmas gift.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Pics from the original For Sale thread*


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 15, 2015)

*Hawthorne 5 Bar*

I think I am on the correct thread now. This is my Hawthorne 5 bar that I picked up at the local Flea for $125. The paint was shot and it had a vintage set of highrise bars. I replicated the origional paint scheme and color. My 5 bar has the down tubes attach to the bottom bracket in a conventional manner. All the 5 bars I have seen have the bottom bracket with the frame looped under it.


----------



## kingfish254 (Jan 15, 2015)

You're on the right thread.  Great build on your bike!  Most of these are the Monark built frames that have the down tubes wrap under the BB. Your's must be Snyder or CWC built with the down tubes welded into the BB.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2015)

Bumping this up since there seems to be new interest in these awesome bikes! Remember, this thread is focused on MONARK built TANKLESS 5 Bars(Hawthorne Twin Bars)


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 5, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Guess I should bump this thread up with a few pics of my girl's '39 Monark 4bar. Equipped with the one-year only "pencil" springer. In all original paint with a few parts rechromed. Made the perfect Xmas gift.




Hey mike, can you snap a pic of the front mount of the Chainguard and how it mounts to the twin bars please?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2015)

Will do. I'll get some later today...


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 5, 2015)

Great, thanks mike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Great, thanks mike.




Dang it. Bike is in the living room & I still forgot. Pics tonight fo sho.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2015)

Catalog pic of another way this frame was offered. Different guard, no-slip stem & optional SPRINGER! Note, it too is referred to as a 5-Bar






Initially posted by Scott(Rustjunkie) in another thread.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Hey mike, can you snap a pic of the front mount of the Chainguard and how it mounts to the twin bars please?





Sorry about the crappy pics, but was rushing out to work when I remembered...


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks very much mike. Shawn also sent me pics of his 39 and how the Chainguard clamps around the small bar also. Helps a whole bunch.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


>




How in the $*&%@!#^! did that springer work???


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2015)

bricycle said:


> How in the $*&%@!#^! did that springer work???




It just does....kinda. probably why it was a one year only deal(1939)


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 8, 2015)

What color combinations would these bikes have been painted?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2015)

I heard you now have my old blue Monark?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 8, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I heard you now have my old blue Monark?



Tomorrow.............That's why I asked about colors.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2015)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Tomorrow.............




Cool. Be great to see it restored. That was my intent, until a nice survivor popped up. I'll be looking forward to your build.


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 18, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Catalog pic of another way this frame was offered. Different guard, no-slip stem & optional SPRINGER! Note, it too is referred to as a 5-Bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's one on eBay right now:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=301770206446


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks like a CWC built Hawthorne Twin Bar. Not too many of those around from what I've seen. Looking for one myself, tho in a bit better shape. Great find!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Ooops mine is a CWC built bike--new thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Ooops mine is a CWC built bike--new thread. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 457974
> 
> ...



Try this thread Shawn. This same bike has been discussed there before.


http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/non-monark-built-hawthorne-twin-bars-snyder-cwc-built.90207/


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 13, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> What color combinations would these bikes have been painted?




Here’s mine as found 



Turns out mine is Blue after blowing it apart, that’s ok I still love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 13, 2018)

note this is not my bicycle , Shawn and some others noes whos it is , its number one in my books the same as his other bicycles .


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2018)

bicycle larry said:


> note this is not my bicycle , Shawn and some others noes whos it is , its number one in my books the same as his other bicycles .
> 
> View attachment 852147
> 
> View attachment 852154



Looks like a tank on there Larry....  Not the focus of this thread, but nonetheless an awesome bike! Is that one of George's dual suspension creations?


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 13, 2018)

sorry for the mistake to all .


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 13, 2018)

I came across this information, while taking the crash course on the 1938 Wards Hawthorne Twin-Bar.
So, I thought it would be good to incorporate it here.
Courtesy of Phil Marshall.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 30, 2018)

This is from the 1937 Montgomery Wards Christmas sales catalog.
I hadn't seen this particular advertisment before.



I had an internal debate going about the correct headlight for the initial version of this model bike, but now, I think it's pretty safe to say, that the standard single post, front load Delta "Torpedo," is the correct light for this inaugural Monark built,Twin-Bar/5Bar bicycle.



Here's the mail order form.



Wouldn't it be crazy, to fill this out, mail it in, and have a brand new Hawthorne Twin-Bar show up at the door about six weeks later?
I can just about hear the Twilight Zone music now. Lol!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2018)

"Weighs only 50lbs" That'll build them calf muscles young fella! I love reading this old advertising. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 31, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> "Weighs only 50lbs" That'll build them calf muscles young fella! I love reading this old advertising. V/r Shawn





Yeah, the other catalog copy from the 37/38 Fall/Winter catalog was so blurry, that you couldn't read it.
I made sure to get a nice clear picture of this one, for future reference.
The ad in the Fall/Winter catalog appears to show the bike with a standard torpedo light mounted on the fender, but then shows what looks like the "fat" torpedo in the specification detail.
The text is so fuzzy, that you can't read it clearly, which I think led to the confusion over which light was correct for the first generation model.
The only original bike I've seen with its light intact, was the standard type Delta Torpedo with the single post fender mount.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> This is from the 1937 Montgomery Wards Christmas sales catalog.
> I hadn't seen this particular advertisment before.View attachment 861422
> I had an internal debate going about the correct headlight for the initial version of this model bike, but now, I think it's pretty safe to say, that the standard single post, front load Delta "Torpedo," is the correct light for this inaugural Monark built,Twin-Bar/5Bar bicycle.
> View attachment 861424
> ...





cyclingday said:


> Yeah, the other catalog copy from the 37/38 Fall/Winter catalog was so blurry, that you couldn't read it.
> I made sure to get a nice clear picture of this one, for future reference.
> The ad in the Fall/Winter catalog appears to show the bike with a standard torpedo light mounted on the fender, but then shows what looks like the "fat" torpedo in the specification detail.
> The text is so fuzzy, that you can't read it clearly, which I think led to the confusion over which light was correct for the first generation model.
> The only original bike I've seen with its light intact, was the standard type Delta Torpedo with the single post fender mount.



Thanks so much for this Marty!!! What a great reference! BTW...I told ya it was just a regular Delta torpedo


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2018)

This advertisement is from the 1938 Montgomery Wards, Spring/Summer catalog.
It looks like the frame is still Monark built, but the components/trim have changed quite a bit from the 37/38 Fall/Winter catalog entry.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> This catalog advertisement is from the 1938 Spring/Summer catalog.
> It looks like the frame is still Monark built, but the trim has changed quite a bit from the 37/38 Fall/Winter catalog entry.View attachment 864043



...and it's got that dang flatsided Snyder fender light! Great sleuthing Marty!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 4, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> ...and it's got that dang flatsided Snyder fender light! Great sleuthing Marty!!!




Different Seat also


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Different Seat also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Yeah, lots of differences. The oddest one is that light tho. I've also seen it on a couple CWC Hawthornes, but never Monark. Strange....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah, lots of differences. The oddest one is that light tho. I've also seen it on a couple CWC Hawthornes, but never Monark. Strange....



Maybe that light is more of a Hawthorne(MW) thing than a manufacturer characteristic. Like the upswespt chainstays on both Snyder and CWC built Zeps. Then it seems that CWC adopted it as their own. Hmmmm.....


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 13, 2018)

Nothing really new here, but it was always frustrating, to not be able to read the text in the blurry reprints of this advertisement previously posted. 
Fall37/Winter38 Montgomery Wards catalog.






















One interesting note, was the mention of the Indian Red model being equipped with the New Departure coaster brake, and the Dark Blue model being equipped with the Morrow brake.
Color/Equipment specific?
Interesting!
In the equipment specifications section it just says, Morrow or New Departure, so it's not really clear, if that was actually the case.
Based on the catalog evidence, it appears that this particular model was only made for a few months spanning the Fall of 1937 and the Winter of 1938.
Also of note, is the price fluctuations for each of the three catalogs.
$24.88 for Christmas of 1937
$27.95 for Winter of 1938
$26.95 for Summer of 1938 (issued with equipment alterations)


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Nothing really new here, but it was always frustrating, to not be able to read the text in the blurry reprints of this advertisement previously posted.
> Fall37/Winter38 Montgomery Wards catalog.View attachment 868332
> 
> View attachment 868333
> ...



You're an angel Marty! Thank you!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 19, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Nothing really new here, but it was always frustrating, to not be able to read the text in the blurry reprints of this advertisement previously posted.
> Fall37/Winter38 Montgomery Wards catalog.View attachment 868332
> 
> View attachment 868333
> ...








Mine is Blue .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 871204
> Mine is Blue .
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting...not sure if this "rule" applies to the early HTB's(Monark) as well as the later Snyder/CWC built bikes or both. The world may never know...


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2018)

Wow!
That is some pretty interesting evidence right there.
The only other original once I've seen were red, and they both had the New Departure brake.
I'll be really curious to see if the next blue one to show up, has the Morrow.
Maybe one little bit of info that was not gleaned about these bikes before.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 28, 2018)

I have to ask...............How many of these bikes are known to be out there?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I have to ask...............How many of these bikes are known to be out there?



Original paint or total?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 28, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Original paint or total?




Total..................


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I have to ask...............How many of these bikes are known to be out there?



I picked up this project from Tony @rustintime Vet's Stadium Cycle Swap Sept.23, 18


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 29, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I picked up this project from Tony @rustintime Vet's Stadium Cycle Swap Sept.23, 18
> View attachment 875586



That fender will rub out............I have some extra seatposts if you need one.....


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 29, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I picked up this project from Tony @rustintime Vet's Stadium Cycle Swap Sept.23, 18
> View attachment 875586




After seeing this project in person, it definitely falls under the catagory of,

"If they had only known, they would've taken better care of their bike."


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 15, 2019)

I finally got my 37/38 Hawthorne Twinbar rolling.
So, here it is!




This is the same bike that Stradalite Josh posted earlier in this thread.
Yep! The one that looks like he snagged it while deep sea fishing. Lol!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I finally got my 37/38 Hawthorne Twinbar rolling.
> So, here it is!
> View attachment 933600
> This is the same bike that Stradalite Josh posted earlier in this thread.
> Yep! The one that looks like he snagged it while deep sea fishing. Lol!



AWESOME! Bringing it to the Cyclone Coasters Monark March Ride??


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 15, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I finally got my 37/38 Hawthorne Twinbar rolling.
> So, here it is!
> View attachment 933600
> This is the same bike that Stradalite Josh posted earlier in this thread.
> Yep! The one that looks like he snagged it while deep sea fishing. Lol!




That seat!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 21, 2019)

My ragged entry...









Whee hoo I'm in the Club!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 22, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I picked up this project from Tony @rustintime Vet's Stadium Cycle Swap Sept.23, 18



I sold it to Walt at a Cyclone Coaster swap.
He finished it and put it on the Bay.
Sold for $600 With free shipping.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=123622519817


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2019)

What is it with these bikes?
They’re always beat down and hammered.
I guess there was no love for the Hawthorne Twin-Bar.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> My ragged entry...
> 
> Whee hoo I'm in the Club!





I think the club should be called, 
The Hawthorne Twin-Bar Resurrection Society.

Sort of a special victims survivor group. Lol!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2019)

Snapped a few pics of my HTB at this month's Cyclone Coasters Monark March ride


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> My ragged entry...
> 
> View attachment 968745




Have no fear!
Do not despair!
They can be brought back!
Here’s the as found picture of my bike.
It looked pretty much ready for the dumpster, all except for that elusive saddle.


Here she is now, after a few self help therapy sessions.



Thanks to the,
Hawthorne Twin-Bar Ressurection Society


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 968860
> 
> View attachment 968861



I heard mine was in similar condition when first found.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2019)

It seems like they all are.
They would get the prize for the most abused, by make and model.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 22, 2019)

Mine smells like a barnyard the cups were spinning around so the last owner just gave everything a glob of good god knows what kind of smelly grease tightened everything up and gave it a tack weld to hold it all together for good measure. Then said individual proceeded to jump canyons till the spring of '45 until it broke again I suppose...

The nature of the back alley repairs and pattern of abuse suggest somewhat of a desperation and psychosis on the part of the original owner... Sound familliar?

It's probably some fault of Monark that they touted that it was the strongest frame ever built yet LOL! 

If you say that then everyone's gonna try and break it!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 27, 2019)

Ha!

"Hawthorne Twin-Bar Ressurection Society"

Sounds like a good Kinks song, like it!

@cyclingday


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2019)

Another one popped up. Also equipped with aluminum bars


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 11, 2019)

Man!
Those bars are glowing compared to the typically as found patina of these HTB’s.
No mistaking those for anything but aluminum.
Nice find!
Congrats to the new owner.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 11, 2019)

Probably another reason why these supposedly strongest ever bikes survived in such small numbers...

That looks like a deadly combo teamed up with the break-away Torrington Deco alloy stem!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 11, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> It seems like they all are.
> They would get the prize for the most abused, by make and model.




Isn’t that the truth 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 12, 2019)

kingfish254 said:


> I have started building out my Hawthorne Twin Bar (5 bar) for the Rat Rod Bikes Build Off #9.  The build name is starsNbars and it will have a custom made sandwiched girder springer fork.
> http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/★-starsnbars-★-38-hawthorne-twin-bar-5-bar-with-sammich-girvin-girder-fork-☠.83243/



Man that is one cool build. The ladies tank and the kickstand were awesome. Lots of thought and work must have went into the suspension and light and really the whole bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2020)

Missed this one. Wonder if the blue under the gold repaint is original? Cool bars too


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Missed this one. Wonder if the blue under the gold repaint is original? Cool bars too
> 
> View attachment 1216854



If anyone here snagged this I'd be interested.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jul 6, 2020)

*Love these here old Threads,Well here is My ,,,from what I was Told a 1937 Five Bar which I bought off E Bay some 15 years back.It has a  Da Stressed paint scheme,,which came with the bike.Now the serial # is H79737,,and you can tell by the photos ,,the down tubes do not go under the BB,,which leads me to believe I need some help on this ,,What do you think I have ? I added the NOS Blueface Speedo,EA 6 Rib ,and Tail Light and The L Darts Tires



























*


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 6, 2020)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Love these here old Threads,Well here is My ,,,from what I was Told a 1937 Five Bar which I bought off E Bay some 15 years back.It has a  Da Stressed paint scheme,,which came with the bike.Now the serial # is H79737,,and you can tell by the photos ,,the down tubes do not go under the BB,,which leads me to believe I need some help on this ,,What do you think I have ? I added the NOS Blueface Speedo,EA 6 Rib ,and Tail Light and The L Darts TiresView attachment 1224661
> View attachment 1224662
> 
> View attachment 1224663
> ...



Very cool 
But not Monark built


----------



## Axlerod (Jul 6, 2020)

Mine was just a frame with nothing else, not even a badge. Built on a budget so there is nothing original


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 6, 2020)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Love these here old Threads,Well here is My ,,,from what I was Told a 1937 Five Bar which I bought off E Bay some 15 years back.It has a  Da Stressed paint scheme,,which came with the bike.Now the serial # is H79737,,and you can tell by the photos ,,the down tubes do not go under the BB,,which leads me to believe I need some help on this ,,What do you think I have ? I added the NOS Blueface Speedo,EA 6 Rib ,and Tail Light and The L Darts TiresView attachment 1224661
> View attachment 1224662
> 
> View attachment 1224663
> ...



Looks to be Snyder built Rudy! Post it up here!









						Non-monark Built Hawthorne Twin Bars (snyder/cwc Built) | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Here we can discuss the Snyder & apparently CWC built Hawthorne Twin Bars(HTB). Post pics, lit, projects etc to help us document differences & how to identify these cool & interesting frames:cool:   Snyder built frames




					thecabe.com


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 6, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, the other catalog copy from the 37/38 Fall/Winter catalog was so blurry, that you couldn't read it.
> I made sure to get a nice clear picture of this one, for future reference.
> The ad in the Fall/Winter catalog appears to show the bike with a standard torpedo light mounted on the fender, but then shows what looks like the "fat" torpedo in the specification detail.
> The text is so fuzzy, that you can't read it clearly, which I think led to the confusion over which light was correct for the first generation model.
> The only original bike I've seen with its light intact, was the standard type Delta Torpedo with the single post fender mount.



Iv seen the fat torpedo on CWC Models . Only in pics tho . If only Hmmmmm


----------



## jlively970 (Aug 25, 2020)

37/38 Monark built Hawthorn Twin Bars — Matching His & Hers | Project Rides
					

Here’s a matching set, his & hers Monark built Hawthorn Twin Bar, recently found together on an old agricultural estate near Lake Michigan.  The boys is 99% complete, missing only the dropstand clip/bolts and front fender light.  Hers is missing the rear rack, handlebars/stem, dropstand...




					thecabe.com
				



Here is a link to my thread on my Twin Bar his & hers pair.  Many thanks for the awesome and informative thread @fordmike65 !!

Josh


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## kingfish254 (May 12, 2021)

Axlerod said:


> Mine was just a frame with nothing else, not even a badge. Built on a budget so there is nothing original
> View attachment 1224677
> 
> View attachment 1224678





Great looking build. I believe we used just about the same tank just different graphics. They fit the vibe of these frames well.  Here is my 2014 RRB Build Off 9 build starsNbars







Here is a fun walkaround video I did as well.


----------



## THE STIG (May 12, 2021)

.......


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 21, 2021)

Guess I’m part of the club now too. Though mine is missing just a few parts. Originally red, but almost no paint left now. Could use some help on the year of the frame, so I know if I need the pie crust guard or not


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 22, 2021)

Congrats Jeff!

Nice that the serial is visible. 

The Monark built HTB was the 1st version marketed by Hawthorne and was only a partial year offering. This was the bike that wore the piecrust. I speculate that the frame design originated with Monark due to strong similarities with their aluminum Silver Kings. At some point Hawthorne ended their relationship with Monark and the bike was offered in CWC and Snyder built versions and wearing a more traditional guard.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2021)

Here's a chicky Monark built HTB that just popped up today.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 21, 2022)

The little guys went wild when I pulled this out of the box!


----------



## jlively970 (Feb 21, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> The little guys went wild when I pulled this out of the box!
> 
> View attachment 1574931
> 
> View attachment 1574932



Wow @Krakatoa thats in better shape than mine!! Awesome find 👍 Have any thoughts on someone to redo mine.  The “streamlined” profile on mine has collapsed… (not looking a shiny resto but something keeping it somewhat crusty and rideable) @fordmike65


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 21, 2022)

Really psyched to finally have gotten one of these to study up close. It's as cool as it looks or cooler than in the HTB ad copy. I wish I could report it as a find but it was a DOND and I did pay up but luckily it was not a bloodbath lol. Glad to keep the seat and it's proceeds circulating in New England! Big thanks to Paul @tech549

I do have someone in mind to have re make the top but I'm not sure what their availability/workload/inclination is just yet. Not sure on the condition of the inner pan as well so that's another potential issue. I don't know if there is a suitable oil cloth type material still available so that is a major consideration. It would almost seem as if if you were going to go through the trouble to recover it you would do it in leather but I don't know the answer if this saddle was offered in oil cloth and leather or just oil cloth and for that matter how long the saddle was produced for. It also looks like a real challenge to recreate the rear section. The pan does not continue under and support the rear overhang which must have been stiffened with an (unknown material) back in the day. Plenty of issues to overcome before this saddle rides again! It's not going to be easy nor cheap but well worth doing right.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2022)

Guess I forgot to post this lil lady. Badged as a Monark....but spec'd just like the HTB. Chrome wheels, loooooong fender darts, holey guard(used on ladies HTBs), long spring Troxel and paint scheme matched fender light.  My suspicion is that this bike was built right about the time MW cut ties with Monark. It was then re-badged as an inhouse Monark. Just a theory...


This is what she currently looks like. The boys dual position crossbars/stem had already been sold(Who would part this beauty out!!!???), so I picked up what was left & swapped in a set of bars & stem I had lying around.






Before pics.


----------



## pkleppert (Feb 28, 2022)

Any chance you could help me date this one? These things are hidden SilverKings with a Hawthorne badge and a steel frame.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2022)

pkleppert said:


> Any chance you could help me date this one? These things are hidden SilverKings with a Hawthorne badge and a steel frame.
> 
> View attachment 1579990
> 
> ...



I posted this bike a while ago. Did you end up with it? Most likely a late '37 to mid '38 going by the info we've gathered.


----------



## pkleppert (Feb 28, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I posted this bike a while ago. Did you end up with it? Most likely a late '37 to mid '38 going by the info we've gathered.



Yep!


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 28, 2022)

pkleppert said:


> Yep!




Nice rare find! I can help with that fork alignment if you need it!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> Really psyched to finally have gotten one of these to study up close. It's as cool as it looks or cooler than in the HTB ad copy. I wish I could report it as a find but it was a DOND and I did pay up but luckily it was not a bloodbath lol. Glad to keep the seat and it's proceeds circulating in New England! Big thanks to Paul @tech549
> 
> I do have someone in mind to have re make the top but I'm not sure what their availability/workload/inclination is just yet. Not sure on the condition of the inner pan as well so that's another potential issue. I don't know if there is a suitable oil cloth type material still available so that is a major consideration. It would almost seem as if if you were going to go through the trouble to recover it you would do it in leather but I don't know the answer if this saddle was offered in oil cloth and leather or just oil cloth and for that matter how long the saddle was produced for. It also looks like a real challenge to recreate the rear section. The pan does not continue under and support the rear overhang which must have been stiffened with an (unknown material) back in the day. Plenty of issues to overcome before this saddle rides again! It's not going to be easy nor cheap but well worth doing right.



I seem to remember seeing some literature about these Streamlined Troxel’s being available in leather as well as the oil cloth.
I just can’t remember ever seeing a leather top on a Hawthorne Twin Bar.
All of the as found bikes in this thread, had the oil cloth top, which fared about as well as the bikes themselves.
Totally thrashed! 
Lol!


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 28, 2022)

That is something I've been asking myself recently as well, whether a leather version was also made. I wouldn't think the saddle was produced for very long, otherwise it might show up more often. Does anybody recall other bikes that came with this saddle?  It'd be interesting to see if you could find that old ad copy Marty. Don't you have a really nice original on your htb?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I seem to remember seeing some literature about these Streamlined Troxel’s being available in leather as well as the oil cloth.
> I just can’t remember ever seeing a leather top on a Hawthorne Twin Bar.
> All of the as found bikes in this thread, had the oil cloth top, which fared about as well as the bikes themselves.
> Totally thrashed!
> Lol!



Like I told you recently. These poor underappreciated bikes really are the red-headed step child of the vintage bicycle hobby.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> That is something I've been asking myself recently as well, whether a leather version was also made. I wouldn't think the saddle was produced for very long, otherwise it might show up more often. Does anybody recall other bikes that came with this saddle?  It'd be interesting to see if you could find that old ad copy Marty. Don't you have a really nice original on your htb?



I probably saw the advertisement in an American Bicyclists magazine.
I’ll thumb through them to see if I can find it.
Unfortunately, the original saddle that WAS on my bike when it was found, got pilfered and restored into a tool box type. Uggh!
So the saddle that is on the bike now, is a very nicely restored leather one.
I got it from Brant, but don’t know who recovered it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2022)

Another Blue! Popped up on southern Oregon CL recently.  Per usual beat to crap! These bikes get no respect!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice Bike, Mike!
It’s good to see an original blue survivor for a change.
Streamlined Troxel and all!
Way cool!
Interesting to note, that it looks like it has a New Departure coaster brake hub, instead of a Morrow.
I guess that kind of puts to bed, the debate over the literature stating that the red bikes came with a New Departure, and the blue bikes came with a Morrow.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 3, 2022)

Mike you can make some mittens out of all that winter fluff on the Troxel!

Very nice!!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 15, 2022)

+1.  Will need proper fenders, light, rack, etc.  Seat is actually leather, not oilcloth, which is unusual. This one turned up on eBay in the "Buy it Now" ticker at the top, up there ^^^^.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 15, 2022)

Wow!
That one is actually in pretty nice condition compared to how they usually turn up.
The leather saddle looks fantastic!


----------

